# II Platinum - Priority Pass Registration Problems



## nodge (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Gang,

I'm checking out the new II Platinum membership and received the fancy-pants welcome pack in the mail a couple of weeks ago.  That pack includes a certificate for a "free" (a/k/a initial membership fee waiver) membership in "Priority Pass," which allows access to VIP lounges in select airports for the low, low, price of only $27 (not waived with the "free" membership) per person per visit.

When I enter the code on the certificate into the "Priority Pass" web page link from the II site (as instructed on the certificate), a page appears asking me to enter my country of residence.  I do that, and nothing happens.  The "enter my country page" just re-appears over and over again.

Has anyone out there in the Interweb been able to actually register for this II Platinum "benefit" via the web link yet?   I've been trying to register off and on for a couple of weeks now with no joy.  

I'd think II and/or Priority Pass would have started to get a little concerned by now if no one has registered yet.

Just wondering,

-nodge


----------



## nodge (Apr 12, 2011)

*Update:  Still no joy*

Well it has been a while, and no one has reported their success or failures on this issue, so I decided to take one for the team and call . . . . ..

I started with Priority Pass.  The nice agent there picked up after only a couple minutes on hold and said that PP is aware of a registration problem with Interval Platinums, but the problem is on II's end.  He said that many of the registration codes II sent out are invalid, and I need to contact II to get a valid code.

So I called the "Interval Platinum Membership Services'" dedicated phone number (1-866-763-7568) listed on the back of my shinny new "Interval Platinum" card, and after a recorded welcome announcement telling me how wonderful "Interval Platinum" is, and how I'm one of II's most valuable members, blah, blah, blah, and after a long pause, I get . . . .

II:  "This is the Marriott Desk"  (no "hello," no "thank you for calling . . . ")

Me:  "Hi, I've got a question about the Priority Pass enrollment for Interval Platinum Members."

II:  "I can't help you with that, I need to pass you to someone else."  (Click)

Me:  Wait on hold for 15 minutes then hang up and call back.



Second try calling the "Interval Platinum" number: 

Long pause listening to recorded message about the wonders of "Interval Platinum" status. . .  . . 

II:  "Marriott Desk"

Me:  "Hi, I called the Interval Platinum number on the back of my Interval Platinum card I just received, and I have a question about a benefit offered to Interval Platinum members, but I don't own a Marriott timeshare, can you help me?"

II:  "Yes"

Me:  Explain, explain, explain some more about not being able to register for the Priority Pass benefit, and how I had already called Priority Pass, and they said call II, etc..

II:  "I can't help you with that.  I'll pass you to someone who can. . . . click"

Me:  Hang up after being on hold for 30 minutes.



Third Try:  This time I call my special agent at the Starwood desk.  He doesn't answer, but after being on hold for about 10 minutes a friendly, helpful lady came on line.  After putting me on hold for about 5 minutes after me explaining the situation, she came back and said basically . . . . ..

II is aware there is a problem with using the codes to register for the Priority Pass membership, and it is working on it, and I should check back in a few days if it doesn't start working soon. . . . ..

Until then, I guess I'm just going to have to go buy a bag of pretzels and a can of soda for $2 and then throw $25 in the toilet whenever I want know what it feels like to use the "Priority Pass" VIP lounge benefit.

-nodge

Also, I learned that you "Marriott Desk" users are getting some pretty darned crappy service from II, but I suspect that you Marriott folks may already know that.  -n


----------



## nodge (Apr 28, 2011)

*Joy!*

The priority pass registration problem has been fixed, but only if you know that you have to use the registration code that you received in your II-Platinum welcome pack on this special, unpublished, web site.

You have to ignore the instructions for using the code that are actually posted on the certificate bearing the code.  That published method of connecting to the Priority Pass registration page via the Interval World web page still doesn't work.

But, if you call II's platinum line for help, you'll get asked a bunch of questions about your membership to verify that you are indeed a platinum member, and that agent will tell you that since you don't own a particular brand of timeshare that they are allowed to help you with, they have to transfer you to someone else. 

Once transferred, the new agent will ask you to verify everything again, and then try to help you.  She'll put you on hold a few times, and tell you to try different things on the Interval World web site, but none of those things will work.  She'll then put you on hold and come back and give you the "Priority Pass" general telephone number to call for help.

If you call that number and mention "Interval International Platinum," the Priority Pass agent will say that II is having problems with its web page registration link, so PP created its own link that should work.  She then gave me the web address . . . .www.prioritypass.com/iwplatinum 

and it worked great.  I'm already feeling the love for II-Platinum's enhanced level of service.

-nodge


----------



## heathpack (Apr 28, 2011)

That all sounds about right for II.  But anything really, not just your platinum pass thing!

H


----------

